# unreal sublimation paper for cotton t-shirts



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I tried to print on my Unreal Sublimation paper for cotton t-shirts. It bled on the outside edges. This paper is expensive and I have tried it three times on different settings. High speed for one. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Didn't it come with instructions then? it sounds like you use it the same as sublicotton, a video demo is here SubliCotton, SublitoCotton Sublimation Print onto Cotton 
what printer and ink are you using? I use a Ricoh and sawgrass ink and although it is a delicate operation trying not to smudge the powder, the finish is great and very hardwearing.


----------

